# iMac - No display



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

Geez, it seems as though Apple and Tantasqua just don't get along.

Got an iMac, one of those machines where everything is in one piece, with no display. Boots up, disk spins and all that, but there is no display whatsoever. Loose connection on a cable, bad cable, bad chip/board? Fixable? Whatever help you can provide is greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance,
DarkCrystal

P.S. - I wonder what will go wrong next. Had a boot-up error, internet probs, and now this. Any guess as to whats next on the line up? lol.

P.P.S. - Thanks again for all your help. You've been great.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

What Imac is it?? a tray-loader or a slot-loader??
Does the power button glow??? or is there no power atall???
Try Zapping PRAM 3 times during start-up to see if that makes a difference.
Its unlikely to be a loose cable as the Imacs design ensures no cables can be tampered with.


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

There is power. As for the loader, if your talkin the CD drive, its tray. And what is PRAM and what so you mean by zapping it 3 time? I have very little knowledge with Macs. Soory, but I am a PC guy. Apples are great computers, but I like having expandability and options.

Thanks,
DarkCrystal


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

DarkCrystal said:


> Geez, it seems as though Apple and Tantasqua just don't get along.
> 
> Got an iMac, one of those machines where everything is in one piece, with no display. Boots up, disk spins and all that, but there is no display whatsoever. Loose connection on a cable, bad cable, bad chip/board? Fixable? Whatever help you can provide is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


You might have a bad Power Supply. Can't really check the monitor, since it's a one piece unit, but it's what the problem might be. That's simply a hardware issue.

To zap the PRAM, bootup and very quickly, hold down the following four keys: 
P + R + Option (alt in the PC world) + Command (little Apple icon by the option key)

Keep holding them down until you hear three tones. It will sound like the computer is restarting three times.

Let go. Sorry you've having such a run of luck. I've used PCs and Macs both and still love the Macs. I had one of the original Macs, so write back if you've got more questions, etc. I know the learning curve on problem solving is painful at times. (I usually holler something like--you're not going to beat me!!! Or threaten to toss it out the window. Still love 'em, though.)

Martha


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

But, I'm thinking that it really might be the Power Supply. And that is definitely fixable.

m


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

MSY-Houston said:


> I know the learning curve on problem solving is painful at times. (I usually holler something like--you're not going to beat me!!! Or threaten to toss it out the window. Still love 'em, though.)
> 
> Martha


Hehe. Tell me about it.

Thanks for the help. I will reply as soon as I have worked on it and determined if it worked. Again, thanks for the info. Greatly appreciated.

DarkCrystal


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

k. here's an update:

tried zapping the PRAM, no results. 
will look into the power supply route, but I'll let you know now that I have only a little experience in the internal workings of a Mac. As far as an iMac...

With your experience, would you suggest I forge ahead, or send it off to a Mac place? IF its just the PS, i should be able to handle it, but like I said, I have internal experience with Macs, but none with iMacs. If they're anything like a laptop, I should be able to handle it. But you're the experts compared to me, so I'll take your advice.

Thanks again,
DarkCrystal


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

There are a couple of options. Check out the Apple site for Customer Installable parts.
http://www.info.apple.com/usen/cip/

To find an Apple Service place near you, check here:
http://wheretobuy.apple.com/locator/service.html

I'm not sure where you are located, but I know of someone in Houston who is honest and does sell parts in addition to making repairs. His name is Shane Utley, and he's the owner of MacTronics (Houston and Austin, Texas areas). In fact, on his web site, he posts phone numbers and an email address for users to contact him.

email: [email protected]
web site: http://www.applerepair.com/
Austin: 512-445-9699
Houston: 713-791-9699

If it were me, I'd email MacTronics and see if he thinks it's hardware. If he doesn't have something in stock, he'll probably recommend where you can get something for the best price.

And, since you've worked on Macs, I don't think you'll have any problem (I just remember praying a lot the first time I installed an internal CD player and it got stuck!).

Good luck,

Martha


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

E-mailed using the address provided. Now just waiting for a response. Will update you when response is recieved and as to the outcome of any suggestions provided. Thanks again. You've been a great help.


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

OH yah, and just for a heads up, I'm located in Massachusettes. Bit of a drive to Texas. Bt that's okay, I'll be down there soon for my Military Specialty training. How's the weather down there around mid-August, and 3 months thereafter? I'm betting its warm.

Thanks again.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

DarkCrystal said:


> OH yah, and just for a heads up, I'm located in Massachusettes. Bit of a drive to Texas. Bt that's okay, I'll be down there soon for my Military Specialty training. How's the weather down there around mid-August, and 3 months thereafter? I'm betting its warm.
> 
> Thanks again.


Okay, so you made me laugh at the "warm." I'm in Houston, and at that time of year, it's hotter than Hades on a bad hair day. August-September, and sometimes into October, temps are in the 90s and sometimes 100s. It's the humidity combined with the heat that makes the air consistency chewable as taffy. The first cold snap at the end of October is fabulous after the heat.

Having said that, I always say, "Ya' know? Some people pay good money for a sauna. We get it for free!!!"

m


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

You've got to go check out this site. Another user just posted it--it's got manuals and repair info on all kinds of Macs--even the oldest ones!

http://www.whoopis.com/computer_repair/

Martha


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

"This page cannot be displayed."

Must be the stinkin school server. I'll check it out at home. Thanks.

Lookin forward to helpin you out with a PC. 

God's peace and blessings,
Bry


----------

